# PIXELA Image Mixer for Sony Handycam needed



## dshikhaa (May 16, 2005)

Hi! I have misplaced my disc for the USB Driver for my Sony Handycam DCR-PC101E. I have managed to download the USB driver from the Sony site but unfortunately I can't seem to find the Pixela software (It was on the dic that I have lost :sad: ) . If anyone has it please please send it to me. I want to edit my video and don't know what else to use. 

Thanks for your help
Deepshikha


----------



## Immortal (Nov 21, 2004)

Have you asked Sony for a replacment disk? Normally they cost anywhere from $5 to $20.


----------



## PhoenixA (May 25, 2005)

Does anyone know of an alternative to this software? I have it (I'll try to find the cd so i can email it to you dshikhaa) but i can't get it to save the pictures or stills from my camera in anything other than really small low resolution shots which aren't much good unless i want to have all my holiday shots in wallet size?


----------

